# Jim shockey bought the mammoth myy profile picture



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Jim shockey bought this mammoth that I worked on. Did the restoration on this guy for a client and he ended up selling it Jim shockey. Glad it ended up with someone that appreciated it.


----------

